# greenies/pilchards



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

i live in niceville and love using pilchards for trout and redfish. for some reason i cant seem to find any around here. anyone know where i can find some ?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I saw thousands of them Saturday on Eglin


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything I saw round Eglin on Sunday was in the 1" size. They should be much bigger. Water is the color of orange peko (sp?) tea.
As a side note, anyone notice the "grassbeds" have tripled in size this summer???? And is the black stuff????


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Bump. Anyone finding any of the bigger greenies now? Headed out tomorrow to try to find some bait.


----------

